

Python (Django) VS Ruby (Ruby on Rails) which should I learn - tubiz


======
pajju
Both are excellent frameworks.

I have done both Django and Rails.

There are 100's of better frameworks out there, have mastery in a particular
language - Python/Ruby/Javascript. Everything else is secondary.

For someone who has done both rails and Django - my experience was - Python
projects have excellent Documentation. Esp Django - one of the best I've seen.
To learn I would suggest Django. And later move fast to whatever.

------
bsg75
Ruby seems to have a larger following for web application development, Python
has a larger set of libraries for math, science, and analytics.

Both will do the same jobs however, it is a matter of preference - yours
and/or a perspective employers.

